# Drucker, HP PSC 1210



## js-mueller (8. Oktober 2003)

Hi

ich wollte mal gerne Wissen ob ihr wisst ob dieser Drucker auch mit Linux gut zusammenarbeitet.
Nicht das ich ihn mir Kaufe und aufeinmal kann ich nicht scannen oder so.
Wäre nett wenn jemand etwas wüsste.

Produktseite:

*HP PSC 1210*


----------

